# Finall y here, now I need TWO cars quick!



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi ALL

finally made it to our rental house in Orique and begun the entertaining tasks 
of making a home; got the old fiscal numbers today so thats one thing done, a reaaly pleasant experience actually, nice people etc.

My biggest task is that I need to buy two good secondhand cars for up to 5000 each, not much I know but two lol.

Looking for VW POLOor Golf and something like a Citroen Xsara Picasso

Tried stand virtual and all the others and whilst there are cars most of the good ones,perhaps unsurprisingly are Lisbon/Setubal

Any of you guys got anything or know of any?
Anyone know any fair dealers in say Beja?

To finish there is one at Loja Autos Faro,anyone
Rich used them?

thanks everyone


----------



## podd50 (Oct 4, 2012)

coati said:


> Hi ALL
> 
> finally made it to our rental house in Orique and begun the entertaining tasks
> of making a home; got the old fiscal numbers today so thats one thing done, a reaaly pleasant experience actually, nice people etc.
> ...


Hi there

New to this but unable to help you. I am looking for car insurance, have you done that bit yet
Thanks John


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, the guy I rent from reckons he gets through the bank and it looks like the rates are not too bad, but no, not gone there yet. if and when I get the answer I will post again. I think I am correct that things are different here , its the car that is insured not the driver so maybe I can, and you could get someone else to fix it?

We need an expert to comment on that!
goodluck
Rich


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I moved from Bank to Fidelidade Mundial rates actually dropped this year with no loss of cover.

VW's always command a premium here, yes there good cars but you get more for your money looking at similar from other makes. 

If you go to Advanced search on Stand Virtual you can enter post code and within x kms


----------



## podd50 (Oct 4, 2012)

canoeman said:


> I moved from Bank to Fidelidade Mundial rates actually dropped this year with no loss of cover.
> 
> VW's always command a premium here, yes there good cars but you get more for your money looking at similar from other makes.
> 
> If you go to Advanced search on Stand Virtual you can enter post code and within x kms


Many thanks. Do they have an English web site would you know .


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No but it's pretty self explanatory see Sticky above Google Chrome works well with translator option enabled


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

https://www.okteleseguros.pt/OKPortal/
Insurance
Cars for sale.
Anúncios grátis, classificados grátis: carros usados, motas usadas, casas, apartamentos e produtos usados de ocasião - CustoJusto.pt


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Silvers some good info there


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Always on lookout for new Insurance but Ok for same cover came out €151,85 dearer


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

But for me the insurance in total was €120 per year for the basic cover.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Not saying anything wrong with them, might be fine for you but I don't want basic cover, so for a like for like quote I thought very high.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Beware the clauses in full cover policies. They don't always deliver what they promise.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Not going well drove out today to look at cars up towards Gandola/Sinesh were some gyt said there were lots of good cars - result . nada, just a load of crap, and oooo expensive crap too.
1 beat up 05 golf at a cool 18500 euros!!! Id rather stick needles in my eyes lol.

Pretty much all the decent looking ones are in Lisbon or Porto preetty long way -anyone know of any in Beja province???


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Beja large province have you asked locals or local mechanics for recommendations? 

Stand virtual shows 12 Golfs from €2500 to €23000 within 100kms of Beja


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Sure

But many are Setubal Northwards

looks like I am going to check around the 125 lol

there are no meaningful mechanics here and nothing back from expats -I am in a car wilderness lol


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Does it HAVE to be a golf?


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> Does it HAVE to be a golf?


No my friend does not have to be; have you something in mind.
Just went down the 125 and will be returning with an rpg shortly lol whata load of junk ahha


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You might get more help if you give a location as N125 seems close then Algarve forum members might be able to help.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Why not just go to Setubal, they have some great car stands out there. I am sure you'll find one without any trouble.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks all - off to Setubal asap does look like things are much better there!


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Well had a good trip to Setubal area and did indeed find a car - Toyota Yaris.
Actually really enjoyed the drive up the peninsula ie off motorway, all kinds of amusement on the way - thank you local farmers lol.
Great drive back on the motorway; fab road isnt it?
A ferrari with radar detectors wud be fine ;-)


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well done that man. Told you you didn`t need a golf


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks Sh' but remember I need another!


----------

